# Lighting for 40 gallon breeder



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

I have three 26W (6500K) compact fluorescent bulbs hanging about 12 inches above my 40 gallon breeder. I have seen the chart for T8 and T5 bulbs and I am wondering if my current lighting is adequate for plants that require medium lighting. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

78 watts over a 40g is probably ok.

try it and see what happens.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WPG comparisons don't work with spiral CFLs. I had 3-26W over my 29G and they were just a couple of inches above the tank. I may have been able to grow a few medium light plants, but not many. 

Putting those lights that high above the tank will affect the amount of PAR they produce and will in turn significantly impact how much the plants will get. 

Are the lights mounted pendant style? Horizontal?


----------

